#  > OVERIGE FORA >  > ORGANISATIE FORUM >  >  Dj expo - Heb jij behoefte aan een DJ Beurs?

## Taurus

Nederland is de kraamkamer van vooraanstaande DJ's en veelbelovend talent, maar helaas is er geen beurs meer te
bekennen in ons kikkerlandje die gespecialiseerd is op dit gebied en je alle info verschaft die toegesneden is op jouw wens. 
(of heb ik wat over het hoofd gezien?)

Een Beurs met DJ workshops, het nieuwste apparatuur om bij te kwijlen, demo's om je nog gekker te maken, de laatste nieuwe muziek op cd's en natuurlijk vinyl, videomixing, gadgets, slipmatten met je eigen ontwerp etc,etc. 


België heeft een DJ gedeelte op zijn muziek beurs, Duitsland (messe Frankfurt)

Maar wij? zover ik mij kan herinneren was er ooit eens de laatste in de Rai en dat in 2005..

vandaar deze poll en laat weten wat jij graag zou willen zien op zo'n beurs.

----------


## Stoney3K

Zeker weten! Vooral als het nét iets meer kan bieden dan de standaard vakbeurs-met-standjes-van-fabrikanten. 

Denk bijvoorbeeld aan workshops voor beginnende DJ's of lichttechnici, contests of het draaien van showreels voor de video-lui.

Tip: Begin vooral niet gigantisch (dus niet gelijk 20.000 man in de RAI) en kijk voor de eerste paar keer hoe het aanslaat. Een DJ Expo lijkt me een top idee, en ik denk dat je veel publiek trekt als je naast het snuffelen van standjes ook een deel entertainment biedt. Als er genoeg te zien of te doen is komen de mensen er snel genoeg op af.

----------


## jurjen_barel

En toch heeft Companion iedere keer moeite om de discobeurs te organiseren...

----------


## showband

Als niet-DJ even een balletje opgooien.

Ik denk persoonlijk dat er tienduizenden aspirant DJ's in nederland rondlopen.
Die allemaal smachten naar informatie en hardware.

Dat zijn echter wel de 11 tot 18 jarigen met een bescheiden budget die waarschijnlijk het meeste in de huiskamer draaien.

Niets mis mee. en 10.000 x een setje van 400euro voor hobbygebruik is nog steeds een enorme markt. Die wordt een beetje verwaarloost.

De achterkant van het gratis meetmusic magazine is er ingedoken. En op fora zoals deze barst het van de confused wanabee's.

Een consumentvriendelijke beurs met vooral veel hands-on demo's in dit segment heeft wel degelijk zin volgens mij. En het verbaast mij dat de mediamark / freerecord / electronicagiganten hier niet meer mee doen.
Dat is de plaats waar dit thuishoort.

En uit die hele berg komen kritische discotheekbezoekers die ervoor zorgen dat de beunhaas Drivein/DJ het niet meer redt.  :Cool:  Net zoals de muziekschool ervoor zorgt dat de concertzalen gevuld worden met liefhebbers.

En het houd de dry-hire kant van een hoop bedrijven goed gevuld. Dat is pure money in de bank!  :Smile: 

Maar in het professionele segment mislukken die beuzen volgens mij meestal enorm.

----------


## Stoney3K

Showband heeft hier wel een goed punt inderdaad. Veel beginnende DJ's zitten nog op school in de tienerjaren en de meesten gaan pas serieus in de clubs of op feesten aan de slag als ze de 20 bereiken, hun eigen auto hebben en een eigen bedrijfje gaan draaien.

Als je een beurs op zou zetten die beginners- en consumentenvriendelijk is, en waar veel te doen en te zien is (ook voor de 'ongeschoolde sterveling'), dan krijg je redelijk makkelijk 1000-2000 mensen over de vloer voor een eerste evenement. 

Met consumentenvriendelijk bedoel ik trouwens niet het ultra-cheap materiaal zoals Omnitronic, HQ en Skytec, maar het budget-segment waar Behringer, JB Systems, DAP en Showtec in zitten kunnen hier een behoorlijke klantenkring uit halen.

Voor een eerste keer zou ik het in verhouding klein houden, ga liever kijken naar iets als een Beursgebouw in Eindhoven dan een RAI in Amsterdam. Zo druk je de opzet-kosten en daarmee ook de risico's als de bezoekersaantallen tegenvallen.

----------


## Companion

Een discobeurs... Nou kom maar op... Het is al zo vaak geprobeerd, maar met de vele internetshopjes die tegen bodemprijzen verkopen heeft een beetje professioneel bedrijf geen zin meer om veel geld aan een stand uit te geven.
Dat wordt dan dus kijken, kijken en niet kopen.

De importeurs komen niet naar de beurs en laten het aan de dealerbedrijven over...

Misschien moeten we het meer combineren met de PA-markt, waar twee jaar geleden een eerste aanzet was met wat *demo's* van enkele dealerbedrijven/importeurs als DATEQ en J&H met de CORTEX apparatuur.
Probleem op de PA-markt is natuurlijk dat de tweedehandse apparatuur die aangeboden wordt al goedkoper is dan het nieuwe materiaal.
Dat laatste willen we ook niet laten verkopen op de PA-markt, dus blijft het uitsluitend bij *demo's* en geen verkoop !

----------


## Stoney3K

> Een discobeurs... Nou kom maar op... Het is al zo vaak geprobeerd, maar met de vele internetshopjes die tegen bodemprijzen verkopen heeft een beetje professioneel bedrijf geen zin meer om veel geld aan een stand uit te geven.
> Dat wordt dan dus kijken, kijken en niet kopen.



Waarom halen beurzen als de Messe en de PLASA het dan wel? Is dat omdat daar meer bedrijven komen die zelf ook zakelijke klanten hebben en het voor de standhouders daar makkelijker is om grote orders binnen te halen?

Misschien moet je het dan over een andere boeg gooien en je meer concentreren op het aantrekken van nieuw talent en (eventueel) het in contact brengen van DJ's met klanten en boekingsbureau's, dan het proberen te verpatsen van apparatuur.

----------


## Companion

Over Plasa kan ik niet oordelen. Ben ik nooit geweest.

Messe daarentegen wel. Daar wordt heel veel tentoongesteld en struikelen de producenten over elkaar en de één wil een nog mooiere stand als de andere. Maar er is niets te koop ! En al helemaal geen tweedehandse materialen.

Dat maakt dus meteen de doelgroep anders. Daarnaast is de MusikMesse zo'n beetje de grootste beurs van Europa in zijn soort. De beurs in Rimini is anders ingedeeld en meer gericht op "discotheek" en "entertainment"

DJ's op een NL discobeurs ? De bekende NL DJ's komen niet voor nop. En NL bezoekers zijn zuinig hoor...

In Duitsland heb je de DJ-meeting. Heel erg succesvol omdat het als beurs gecombineerd wordt met een giga feest met de bekendste Duitse DJ's. Maar ho wel even een entreeprijs van  35,00 als ik mij niet vergis op een door-de-weekse avond en een flesje cola (200 ml) kost gewoon  3,75 en een biertje kost er simpel  5,00 Dat zie ik de "home DJ's" in NL nog niet betalen, plus dan nog eens het feit om een discotheek in NL te vinden waar je een feestje kan vieren, gratis parkeren, ruimte voor zo'n 60 standhouders en dan nog wat DJ's. Hoeveel bezoekers moet je hebben om uit de kosten te komen ? 1000 zit je zo maar aan en dan nog zal het lastig worden om de NL bedrijven te interesseren voor een plaatsje.
Ik heb er ooit zelf gestaan en 2 x 3 m standje zonder iets, geen drankje, geen hapje, geen consumptiebonnetje koste mij toch  400,00 Gelukkig zat er stopkontakt in de muur wat het deed, anders had ik ook dat nog moeten betalen.

Een combinatie met de PA-markt hebben we al eens overwogen, maar er was geen tot weinig belangstelling.

Wie er ideeën over heeft, neem gerust kontakt met mij op. Voor 2010 kunnen we nog genoeg regelen/aanpassen. goede, werkzame ideeën worden beloond !

----------


## keenoncoolstuff

> Over Messe daarentegen wel. Daar wordt heel veel tentoongesteld en struikelen de producenten over elkaar en de één wil een nog mooiere stand als de andere. Maar er is niets te koop ! En al helemaal geen tweedehandse materialen.



En toch was er dit jaar op de Messe wel te merken dat ze het ook in die hoek wat rustiger aan doen. Pioneer had bijvoorbeeld geen eigen stand meer waar je alles kon testen en "aanraken", maar slechts een paar apparaten die bij een importeur op een rekje stonden. Alleen om naar te kijken...
En zo was er wel meer (in dit geval dus minder).

Groet, Rob.

----------


## showband

> Over Plasa kan ik niet oordelen. Ben ik nooit geweest.
> 
>  DJ's op een NL discobeurs ? De bekende NL DJ's komen niet voor nop. En NL bezoekers zijn zuinig hoor...
> 
> In Duitsland heb je de DJ-meeting. Heel erg succesvol omdat het als beurs gecombineerd wordt met een giga feest met de bekendste Duitse DJ's. Maar ho wel even een entreeprijs van € 35,00 als ik mij niet vergis op een door-de-weekse avond en een flesje cola (200 ml) kost gewoon € 3,75 en een biertje kost er simpel € 5,00 Dat zie ik de "home DJ's" in NL nog niet betalen, ........ Een combinatie met de PA-markt hebben we al eens overwogen, maar er was geen tot weinig belangstelling.



Ik denk dat de bezoekers op de PA beurs allemaal al een stap verder zijn.

Een "DJ-hal" deel gedragen door free-record, correct, media-markt, bcc, showtec, dap e.d. in de middag bij een grote "boys toys"  beurs midden in het land. Bijvoorbeeld de vacantiebeurs, banenbeurs, 
voor mijn part vast aan de huishoudbeurs, dan kan de 13 tot 15 jarige geinteresseerde gratis mee met mammie. (Dat heeft best een hoge slagingskans : alle kosten zijn dan weg + vervoer=geregeld  :Wink: ) Voor de standhouders is het aanhaken aan een bestaand en goed georganiseerd evenement waardoor de kosten laag kunnen zijn.

Als alles dan goed gebaseerd is op voorlichting, demo's, workshops en "hands-on verkoop" zou dat allesbehalve een slecht plan zijn.

----------


## Stoney3K

> Een "DJ-hal" deel gedragen door free-record, correct, media-markt, bcc, showtec, dap e.d. in de middag bij een grote "boys toys"  beurs midden in het land. Bijvoorbeeld de vacantiebeurs, banenbeurs, 
> voor mijn part vast aan de huishoudbeurs, dan kan de 13 tot 15 jarige geinteresseerde gratis mee met mammie. (Dat heeft best een hoge slagingskans : alle kosten zijn dan weg + vervoer=geregeld ) Voor de standhouders is het aanhaken aan een bestaand en goed georganiseerd evenement waardoor de kosten laag kunnen zijn.



Maar dan hou je het dus bij de 'hobbyzolder'-DJ die genoegen neemt met een HQ HomeMix-setje om af en toe een plaatje aan ekaar te schuiven. Er zijn er daar maar *heel* weinig van die doorstoten naar beroeps, in een discotheek of een eigen drive-in show.

Ik zou er zelf juist interesse in hebben om boekingsbureau's, organisatoren van evenementen, bruiloften, bedrijfsfeesten enz. op zo'n beurs te zien, die dat soort beginnende hobbyisten aan een serieuze klus kunnen helpen. Ik weet zelf hoe moeilijk het is om klussen te krijgen als je er nog weinig gedaan hebt (héééél veel zeuren!) en de nieuwelingen worden door veel boekingsbureau's met rust gelaten omdat ze te weinig ervaring hebben.





> Als alles dan goed gebaseerd is op voorlichting, demo's, workshops en "hands-on verkoop" zou dat allesbehalve een slecht plan zijn.



Ik ben dan juist bang dat we nog meer budget-rommel krijgen, en daarmee een hele schare 13-jarige nieuwe users die zich 'profi' noemt en heilig zweert bij zijn HQ Power-mixertje. Nu wil ik ons niet elitair afschilderen, maar je moet wel onderscheid maken tussen het consumenten-segment en het beroeps-segment. PLASA is een vakbeurs voor professionals, waar mensen uit de wereld komen voor de nieuwe ontwikkelingen. De 'Huishoudbeurs' is juist iets waar de gewone Klara kan komen die in lekentaal alle verkooppraat uitgelegd krijgt.

----------


## daveyb

Altijd leuk zo'n beurs, zou ook goed zijn voor samenwerking met bedrijven onder elkaar.

----------


## Rolandino

Lees nu pas dit topic en zal eerlijk zeggen dat ik er dit jaar een wou organiseren ( geen grote ) maar helaas te weinig tijd ingestoken mss dat ik het volgend jaar ga doen.

opzet was om een soort van DJ contest te maken voor de beginnende DJ met een prijzenkast natuurlijk.

buiten dit een Show van licht en geluidprodukten in het SEMI PRO segment.

Heb al bericht van leveranciers die het een goed idee vinden en mij daar mee willen helpen.

Helaas geen tijd gehad om het voor dit jaar te regelen ( te druk met andere dingen ) maar ik denk nu toch meer serieus erover na het lezen van dit topic.

Toch worden vaak bij verkoop punten dit soort avonden of middagen gehouden. 

Maar ik wil gewoon een zaal huren deze aankleden met natuurlijk  de verlichting en de dj's over de spullen laten draaien 

Ik wil beginnen met 1 merk en bij goede opkomst mss interessant om met meerdere merken te gaan werken Hoewel het dan wel een soort van concurentiestrijd gaat worden en dat is niet wat ik wil ! 

Prijzenkast wordt natuurlijk met een leuke prijs gemaakt voor de 1ste 3 winnaars in katagorie en / of leeftijdsgroep.

Zou dit aanslaan kan er altijd nog met de grote merken kunnen gaan doen !

----------


## ralph

Wanneer de inhoud van jouw idee niet verder strekt dan je hierboven aangeeft en de uitvoering gelijk is aan de spelling en zinsopbouw van je bericht: Laat maar zitten, je voegt niets toe aan de markt!

Waar de markt imo op zit te wachten is een goed in elkaar stekend concept: volledige focus op de spullen die dj's belangrijk vinden:
1. gear
2. muziek
3. Grote namen in dj land die als voorbeeld dienen
4. entertainment

Een zaaltje inrichten met wat spul, en een dj contest houden:
leuk idee voor begin jaren tachtig...

----------


## Rolandino

Gelukkig heb ik met mijn ideeen en zinsopbouwingen al heel veel bereikt ! 

maar goed we zullen zien ! 

Heb iig een paar goede bedrijven achter me staan ! 

En dat is een begin ! 

Leuke is dat ik met mijn ideeen en zinsopbouwingen toch 12 man in dienst heb en een paar grote bedrijven op de markt heb gezet al dan niet in deze branche ! 

Dus loop aub niet te zeiken over hoe iemand schrijft of een zin opbouwt.

----------


## Rolandino

> Wanneer de inhoud van jouw idee niet verder strekt dan je hierboven aangeeft en de uitvoering gelijk is aan de spelling en zinsopbouw van je bericht: Laat maar zitten, je voegt niets toe aan de markt!
> 
> Waar de markt imo op zit te wachten is een goed in elkaar stekend concept: volledige focus op de spullen die dj's belangrijk vinden:
> 1. gear
> 2. muziek
> 3. Grote namen in dj land die als voorbeeld dienen
> 4. entertainment
> 
> Een zaaltje inrichten met wat spul, en een dj contest houden:
> leuk idee voor begin jaren tachtig...



Dan onderschat jij mensen ! 

GEAR is voldoende aanwezig en wat ik te kort komt wordt door leveranciers aangevuld ! 

Muziek is er genoeg keus in !

Grote namen uit DJ wereld heb ik in de vriendenkring die graag voor zoiets openstaan !

Entertainment is mijn 2e naam dat doe ik mijn hele leven al !

----------


## Stoney3K

Misschien als je eens concreet gaat doen en een aantal van die 'grote namen' en leveranciers noemt?

----------


## ralph

Ik zal niet kinderachtig doen, mijn bericht was immers uitermate negatief van aard.

Voor iemand met twaalf personeelsleden en met een grote staat van dienst sla je flink om je heen, ik had het leuker gevonden wanneer je mij het tegendeel van mijn opvattingen over jou had bewezen, maargoed, dat is niet meer dan nieuwsgierigheid!

Ik onderschat niemand, maar ik hoop op een forum wel met mensen te discussiëren die de moeite nemen om zich volwassen te gedragen, wanneer dat teveel gevraagd is dan ben ik er wel klaar mee.

Succes met je succesvolle bedrijven en ik hoop dat de support van goede bedrijven je nog veel moois zal brengen.

Je entertainmentwaarde heb je wat mij betreft al ruimschoots bewezen door het delen van je visie op de economie.

----------


## showband

> Maar dan hou je het dus bij de 'hobbyzolder'-DJ die genoegen neemt met een HQ HomeMix-setje om af en toe een plaatje aan ekaar te schuiven. Er zijn er daar maar *heel* weinig van die doorstoten naar beroeps, in een discotheek of een eigen drive-in show.



dat klopt. maar dat is wel de grrotste groep. de groep die het meeste op info zit te wachten. ervoor openstaat. en binnenkort spullen wil kopen terwijl hun keuze niet vaststaat.
Dat zijn elementen die een beurs voor alle betrokkenen interessant maken.

overigens met een zo een aspirant naar de dj-da bij een grote muziekzaak in rotterdam geweest.... daar werden ter  plaatse grote hoeveelheden startsets verkocht. toen moest ik even aan dit topic denken.  :Smile: 





> Ik zou er zelf juist interesse in hebben om boekingsbureau's, organisatoren van evenementen, bruiloften, bedrijfsfeesten enz. op zo'n beurs te zien, die dat soort beginnende hobbyisten aan een serieuze klus kunnen helpen. Ik weet zelf hoe moeilijk het is om klussen te krijgen als je er nog weinig gedaan hebt (héééél veel zeuren!) en de nieuwelingen worden door veel boekingsbureau's met rust gelaten omdat ze te weinig ervaring hebben.



sorry, maar er is zoveel aanbod. dat je van de klanten (de boekers enz) geen actie hoeft te verwachten. jouw doelgroep waar je wat van wil hoeft helemaal niets te doen. en zal dat dus ook niet doen.

overigens barst het van de "toon je talent" initiatieven, die om dezelfde reden nooit gaan werken. 




> Ik ben dan juist bang dat we nog meer budget-rommel krijgen, en daarmee een hele schare 13-jarige nieuwe users die zich 'profi' noemt en heilig zweert bij zijn HQ Power-mixertje. Nu wil ik ons niet elitair afschilderen, maar je moet wel onderscheid maken tussen het consumenten-segment en het beroeps-segment. PLASA is een vakbeurs voor professionals, waar mensen uit de wereld komen voor de nieuwe ontwikkelingen. De 'Huishoudbeurs' is juist iets waar de gewone Klara kan komen die in lekentaal alle verkooppraat uitgelegd krijgt.



 yep.
maar meer belangstelling aan de onderkant van de markt kweekt ook kritische klanten.
en daar heeft de industrie wel degelijk profijt van.

----------


## showband

welk een toeval.
dj beurs deel in februari. op een lege beurs.
MUSICASIONS - HOME
niet dat dit er al veelbelovend uit ziet.

----------


## Rolandino

Er is geen betere handel dan de " budgethandel " die er nu is.

En JA de jongste starters die met HQ rommel werken zijn de beste klanten.

Nu zal ik geen HQ rommel willen leveren ( mss wel aardige spullen zoals bij de meeste maar de service is kl*te daar heb je geen belang bij.

Merken zoals JB Systems en DAP Showtec hebben zich in de laatste jaren heel goed bewezen en degelijke produlten op de markt gebracht wat werkt en betaalbaar is voor deze groep ! 

Natuurlijk zijn er betere merken maar dan zit je in een heel ander segment.

Iemand die thuis een homedisco heeft of een kleine drive in heeft of tussen de 10 en 15 jaar is heeft het geld er niet voor om gelijk met Denon of Pioneer te beginnen ! Dat is een feit ! 

deze sector wordt vaak aan de kant geschoven of niet serieus genomen ( zeker op  dit forum hier want merendeel zit in dit segment ) 

Gelukkig zijn er dan merken zoals JB Systems en DAP / Showtec wat meer oplevert dan menig MERK in deze wereld.

Mijn keus voor deze merken ( JB Systems staat boven aan ) is omdat bij JB de aftersales en feedback enorm goed is Jammer is dat DAP / Showtec dat niet heeft maar daarentegen WEL meer keus heeft en wat verder doordenkt ( flightcases voor hun spullen enz enz ) Gelukkig gaat JB daar sind de laatste tijd ook beter mee om ! 

Maar goed we zullen zien wat ik ermee ga doen ! Heb zoals ik al heb gezegd weinig tijd ervoor ( of te kort ) om het allemaal goed op een rij te zetten.,

Plannen zijn er al bijna 2 jaar maar er komt gewoon niets van.

3 kwart jaar heb ik er gewoon geen tijd voor en die kwart die over is heb ik weer andere bezigheden

Ja we hebben nu eenmaal een groot kermisbedrijf die het hele jaar door openstaat en nog een verhuurbedrijf die het hele jaar door draait. 

Dus je begrijpt wel dat ik met dat beetje vrijetijd eigenlijk liever ff op de bank zit ! plannen genoeg maat jammer genoeg te weinig tijd ! 

Wie weet komt er een keer wel zo een dag komend jaar ! zit er niet om te springen hoor om het te doen maar lijkt me wel leuk om zoiets te gaan doen ! 

Lijkt mij ook leuk om een soort DJ markt  te doen met gebruikte spullen dus als er mensen zijn die van hun spullen af willen via deze weg dan hoor ik dat graag ! 

Een zaal is zo gehuurd en besproken ! tegen lage kosten kun je toch een tafel huren om je spullen uit te stallen.

----------


## moderator

Kort samengevat: "Ik zou wel willen maar ik kan niet"

Wat een oeverloos gelul over merken en suggestieve voor- en nadelen zeg!

In paar maanden tijd nog geen 100 reacties, zegt wel genoeg over de noodzaak van zo'n happenning!

----------


## Stoney3K

> Kort samengevat: "Ik zou wel willen maar ik kan niet"
> 
> Wat een oeverloos gelul over merken en suggestieve voor- en nadelen zeg!



Ik hoor meer van de persoon boven jou 'ik heb een hoop hete lucht, een verhuurbedrijf wat erg succesvol is en een enorm netwerk, maar ja, de vrouw en kinders hè...'

Vergeet ook even niet dat die 'starters' die je een HQ setje aansmeert de volgende dag voor 100 euro (of erger nog, gratis!) een bruiloft staan te doen die jouw markt weer verziekt. 





> Lijkt mij ook leuk om een soort DJ markt te doen met gebruikte spullen dus als er mensen zijn die van hun spullen af willen via deze weg dan hoor ik dat graag



Ik mompel iets over een PA-markt. Been there, done that, got the Marktplaats-logo.





> Iemand die thuis een homedisco heeft of een kleine drive in heeft of tussen de 10 en 15 jaar is heeft het geld er niet voor om gelijk met Denon of Pioneer te beginnen ! Dat is een feit!



Iemand die tussen de 10 en 15 is hoort nog geen klussen aan te nemen. Dat is pure kinderarbeid, niet alleen hoor je gewoon op school te zitten, maar die lui zijn vaak ook nog eens én enthousiast én clueless over alles wat niet in de handleiding staat. En dat is een recept voor problemen. Komt er onverhoopt een ARBO-inspectie langs en die zien die kids draaien, dan is het stekker eruit, en pappie mag even een en ander uitleggen. Kom maar terug als je op zijn minst 18 bent en weer hoe een stekker in elkaar steekt.





> Ik zou er zelf juist interesse in hebben om boekingsbureau's, organisatoren van evenementen, bruiloften, bedrijfsfeesten enz. op zo'n beurs te zien, die dat soort beginnende hobbyisten aan een serieuze klus kunnen helpen. Ik weet zelf hoe moeilijk het is om klussen te krijgen als je er nog weinig gedaan hebt (héééél veel zeuren!) en de nieuwelingen worden door veel boekingsbureau's met rust gelaten omdat ze te weinig ervaring hebben.
> 			
> 		
> 
> 
> sorry, maar er is zoveel aanbod. dat je van de klanten (de boekers enz) geen actie hoeft te verwachten. jouw doelgroep waar je wat van wil hoeft helemaal niets te doen. en zal dat dus ook niet doen.



Je gaat er even vanuit dat ik voor een boekings-agent werk. Ik dacht meer aan een 'Hollywood'-constructie: Daar is het heel normaal dat zowel de artiest (de drive-in show, band, karaoke-zanger, whatever) als de opdrachtgever klant van het bureau zijn. Ja, je betaalt er als artiest misschien wat voor, maar het boekingsbureau heeft dan een enorme pool aan artiesten die hij overal in kan zetten, en bemiddelt gewoon tussen opdrachtgever en artiest. Uiteindelijk neem je de klus gewoon van je opdrachtgever aan, en je betaalt je 'agency' een vast tarief per kwartaal/jaar.

Wat betreft de DJ-expo: Ik denk dat het probleem meer is waar je naartoe wil met je 'evenement'. Een vakbeurs met materieel hebben we al meer dan zat in Europa, dus er nog een bij zal in Nederland weinig meerwaarde geven. Een symposium-achtige constructie is het bekijken waard, maar dan moet je wel genoeg DJ-gerelateerde presentaties hebben. (Tip: Doe een talk voor die pubers over 'veilig riggen' of 'hoe draai ik wit/start ik mijn eigen onderneming?')

----------


## showband

stoney, de enige zoekende klant die dat soort beurzen bezoekt gaat op zoek bij de bruiloftbeurzen. En kan daar alleen stands van ambitious, swinging en dergelijke afzetbazen vinden.

daar kun je gaan staan. maar de prijs van een stand is hoog en jouw concurentie die op die beurs staat... doet 20 bruiloften tegelijk met een all in feestavond-prijs van minder dan 450 eur! moordend dus.

Als dj  met gebrek aan klussen is het zaak eigen klanten op te bouwen, in een muziekcafe te gaan draaien of bij een draaiende afzetbaas te gaan werken die adverteert voor dj's. Zo liggen de zaken. Klanten zoeken niet op beurzen. Die doen het raam open en de aanbiedingen rollen in de bus!

je kan natuurlijk ook als je verstand van techniek hebt, je doet toch een technische studie, via de technische kant de muziek in rollen. Dan ineens liggen de lopers uit...

----------


## Rolandino

De uitspraak van de Moderator vindt ik erg kinderachtig ! 

Echt weer zo een antwoord van iemand  die in mijn ogen werkt van 9 tot 5 en lekker zonder zorgen de deur van zijn werkgever dichttrekt en aan tafel zit bij zijn vrouw en kinderen.

Als ik wat meer tijd zou hebben was er allang zo een markt georganiseerd maar de vrije tijd die ik nu nog heb wil ik graag met vrouw en kinders samen zijn.

Toch ben ik van mening dat zo'n markt niet verkeerd is.

PA markt is zeker leuk maar op zich vrij weinig gedaan hier in Nederland maar een elke maand is ook weer wat overdreven ! 

Plus een kombie van een soort Dj school met ervaren Dj's is ook een extra voor deze jongens die toch iets willen leren ! 

Het beste leer je natuurlijk in de praktijk.

----------


## Stoney3K

> Als dj  met gebrek aan klussen is het zaak eigen klanten op te bouwen, in een muziekcafe te gaan draaien of bij een draaiende afzetbaas te gaan werken die adverteert voor dj's. Zo liggen de zaken. Klanten zoeken niet op beurzen. Die doen het raam open en de aanbiedingen rollen in de bus!



Naar een DJ-beurs toe gaan (of er gaan staan) om klanten te zoeken werkt niet. Je gaat immers ook niet naar de PLASA om collega-verhuurders om meuk te vragen, toch?  :Wink: 

De DJ's en afzetbazen met elkaar in contact brengen kan misschien succes hebben, maar die laatsten zijn redelijk kieskeurig over hun pool met DJ's. De bruidspaartjes zijn immers HUN klanten, en als er een DJ slecht werk aflevert, worden zij erop aangerekend. Ik heb wel eens door een paar websites van dat soort organisaties doorgebladerd, en je wordt er niet blij van: Zonder aantoonbare ervaring van minstens 5 jaar aan bruiloften kom je er niet in, en onder je eigen vlag je showtje draaien? Vergeet het maar. Als beginner wordt het dus een beetje lastig om daar aan te kloppen en je aan te bieden als (mogelijke) DJ. 

Een onafhankelijk boekingsbureau hindert het niet als een DJ geen boekingen krijgt: Ze betalen toch wel, of ze zijn geen klant meer als ze langere tijd geen opdrachten krijgen. Je betaalt als DJ of drive-in show toch ook voor je reclamemateriaal, dus ik zie het probleem niet om ergens wat geld aan uit te geven als je er op termijn genoeg klussen voor terug krijgt.

Maar goed, dit dwaalt dan wel een beetje af van het onderwerp 'DJ-beurs' an sich. Ik denk dat er voor zo'n beurs/congres wel markt is, maar niet als het alleen maar een hal met exposanten van AV-gear wordt. Daar hebben we er immers al genoeg van.

Zoals ik al stelde, een 'congres'-achtig evenement waar je al die 14-jarige lui met open armen verwelkomt en van begin af aan vertelt hoe het moet, hoe je je shows veilig houdt, welke prijs je voor wat kan vragen, hoe je je onderneming draaiend houdt, enzovoort, zul je waarschijnlijk veel meer mee opschieten. Je slaat dan ook nog eens twee vliegen in één klap.

----------


## Gast1401081

> De uitspraak van de Moderator vindt ik erg kinderachtig ! 
> 
> ....
> Toch ben ik van mening dat zo'n markt niet verkeerd is.
> 
> PA markt is zeker leuk maar op zich vrij weinig gedaan hier in Nederland maar een elke maand is ook weer wat overdreven ! 
> 
> Plus een kombie van een soort Dj school met ervaren Dj's is ook een extra voor deze jongens die toch iets willen leren ! 
> 
> ......



daar kun je toch wel één van je 12 man een paar uurtjes aanzetten? 

halletje huren, paar websitjes bezoeken, er zelf eentje in mekaar flanzen, en hoppa, 5 euro entree per bezoeker, en 500 per stand....

Kun jij volgend jaar 2 weken extra bij moeders aan de tiet..

----------


## jens

ik heb dan niet dit hele topic goed gelezen maar mischien een de organisatie van bij de pa markt in houten om na jaren succes ook wat standjes dr bij te hebben met tips en trucks, of desnoods een paar bedrijven waar je cursusen  bij kan volgen of workshops...er zijn genoeg amateurs die daar komen en er steeds profesioneler mee bezig zijn! Die juist daar is denken goh zń riggingcursus of zń pa workshop is helemaal niet verkeerd!

----------


## Rolandino

Ging het allemaal zo makkelijk dan waren er veel meer van dit soort evenementen.

die 12 man zijn juist blij om een paar maanden thuis te zijn na 8 maanden van de vrouw en kids te zijn.

Maar goed wie weet komt er in de toekomst wel een kleine tweede hands markt in de omgeving van Breda.

Krijg toevallig deze 

Iemand bekend met deze markt ?

----------


## Funmaker

Nee, dat is hier iets verderop en nog nooit van gehoord eigenlijk...

----------


## Rolandino

Dan weet je het nu ?????

----------


## darco

Het enige wat ik er tot nu toe van gezien had was kleine advertenties op sites als kapaza en 2dehands, maar nergens geen info betreffende de organisatie.

Uit andere advertenties van dezelfde adverteerder bleek het ook om een verhuurder van geluidsmateriaal te gaan, echter hier ook weer geen info van welke deze firma zou zijn.

----------


## Funmaker

Aan dit "weetje" heb ik niet veel omdat het mij niet echt aanspreekt...
Heb ten eerste geen geld om daar uit te geven en mocht ik geld uitgeven ipv mijn baas dan zou ik denk ik daar niets of weinig nuttigs vinden  :Smile:

----------


## Companion

> ik heb dan niet dit hele topic goed gelezen maar mischien een de organisatie van bij de pa markt in houten om na jaren succes ook wat standjes dr bij te hebben met tips en trucks, of desnoods een paar bedrijven waar je cursusen bij kan volgen of workshops...er zijn genoeg amateurs die daar komen en er steeds profesioneler mee bezig zijn! Die juist daar is denken goh zń riggingcursus of zń pa workshop is helemaal niet verkeerd!



Alle (potentiële) deelnemers van de PA-markt krijgen deze mogelijkheden in de diverse e-mailingen aangeboden.

----------


## Companion

De op pag. 3 genoemde beurs heb ik vorig jaar bezocht. Zaaltje van misschien net 100 m2 en een paar vage standhouders in het donker en een bak vol rook. Inkom (entree) van E 1,00 p.p. Plaatsje huren was slechts E 10,00.
Het parochiehuis is wat men in Nederland ook wel een dorpshuis noemt.
Hier zaten de wielrenclub om 12.00 uur aan een pint terwijl ook het plaatselijke kerkvolk er nog aan een kopje koffie zat.

Beurs stelde niet veel voor, dat mag helder zijn.

"off topic" Voor de PA-markt is de voorverkoop van de entreekaarten inmiddels gestart en het loopt meteen al storm !!!

Nogmaals, zoals eerder gemeld wie met goede werkzame ideeën komt voor de PA-markt wordt hiervoor beloond. Neem gewoon even kontakt op.

@Rolandino... Een beurs organiseren is echt iets meer als je hier omschrijft in de vorige postings. Eén keer per jaar is echt genoeg in Nederland, zoveel; tweedehands is er niet bij de dealers/verhuurbedrijven...

----------


## Stoney3K

> @Rolandino... Een beurs organiseren is echt iets meer als je hier omschrijft in de vorige postings. Eén keer per jaar is echt genoeg in Nederland, zoveel; tweedehands is er niet bij de dealers/verhuurbedrijven...



Ik heb zelf ook weinig zin om naar een beurs te gaan, alleen maar om met meer meuk terug te komen. Daar ga ik niet voor naar een evenement toe -- wel om nieuwe dingen te leren en andere (enthousiaste) mede-technici te ontmoeten!  :Smile:

----------


## dj-warry

ik zal het erg leuk vinden als er een dj beurs komt in  b.v de evenementenhal te gorinchem. :Wink: 

groetjes dj-warry

----------


## hardstyle

Nee, laat ze maar een keer in de achterhoek komen, het is altijd al zo'n eind hier vandaan :Mad:  En m'n pa wil me niet brengen:S

----------


## moderator

dj-warry: wat maakt voor jou het verschil tussen Gorinchem en Houten? graag je toelichting.

@tukker: leer er maar aan wennen!

----------

